# Mansome



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Mansome

Important stuff ...

Maybe ...

I did need to know more about jousting.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Mansome
> 
> Important stuff ...
> 
> ...


My almost 20 year old son knows how to fence. Sabre. We both took classes when he was 14 for fun. I continued as a hobby but broke my ankle doing so last year. He however has continued competitive wise. Tell a woman you know how to fence and not mean stolen goods or putting up chain link? Never seen a kid with more girls on him. Plus he is smart, tall and good looking. Chicks dig dudes who don't follow the "standard". The captain of the football team might have been cool back when being a pompous football player was cool but not anymore. Everyone of those guys will eventually work for my son.
Different times and somebody who kicks it old school like intelligence, chivalry and not defining alpha as being who has the biggest muscles instead of the biggest brain will rule. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> My almost 20 year old son knows how to fence. Sabre. We both took classes when he was 14 for fun. I continued as a hobby but broke my ankle doing so last year. He however has continued competitive wise. Tell a woman you know how to fence and not mean stolen goods or putting up chain link? Never seen a kid with more girls on him. Plus he is smart, tall and good looking. Chicks dig dudes who don't follow the "standard". The captain of the football team might have been cool back when being a pompous football player was cool but not anymore. Everyone of those guys will eventually work for my son.
> Different times and somebody who kicks it old school like intelligence, chivalry and not defining alpha as being who has the biggest muscles instead of the biggest brain will rule.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


really every one of those guys will work for your son. talk about pompous. while I agree brains are more important than brawn. being humble and confident is where its at.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I was thinking about taking up fencing. Ballroom dance only goes so far for a woman. I'm sick of being led, I want to slay.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> really every one of those guys will work for your son. talk about pompous. while I agree brains are more important than brawn. being humble and confident is where its at.


He's humble. I am a proud mother who after seeing her son bullied to the point of head trauma have no problem coming here saying anybody who thinks those types will rule is a fool. He already got in to a better university and will do just fine. He was a late bloomer and now? Looks like his father. Built, smart, funny, educated, humble, kind and jerks will work for him. That's the great thing about society now. We value smarts above all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I was thinking about taking up fencing. Ballroom dance only goes so far for a woman. I'm sick of being led, I want to slay.


There is no slaying in fencing but it is one hell of a sexy sport!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

Took fencing for two years when I went to study in France. Rarely had so much fun.
So sad classes in here are too expensive and lack quality.
Great website by the way, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Torrivien said:


> Took fencing for two years when I went to study in France. Rarely had so much fun.
> So sad classes in here are too expensive and lack quality.
> Great website by the way, thanks for sharing.


Fencing is a great denominator. I can bet that as a fellow fencer you get what I am saying. People think it is just two people with weapons. Its more like two chess opponents with weapons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> There is no slaying in fencing but it is one hell of a sexy sport!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL, metaphorically. I want to see how well my subconscious can take care of me in action.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Fencing is a great denominator. I can bet that as a fellow fencer you get what I am saying. People think it is just two people with weapons. Its more like two chess opponents with weapons.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Absolutely, it's more of an elegance dare than simple combat.
There's a philosophical beauty to the rules of weapons. The lightness of the weapon makes it that you have to seduce the opponent into losing. 
Never felt so alive.
My favourite weapon was the foil.

*EDIT:* I understand what you mean by your analogy to chess. Chess is all about making the opponent lowering his guards and so is seduction. Losing to deception can be exquisite when both parties indulge this goal.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/
Meh, I like to close up and have nothing but my grip, my head, my elbow, my knees, and my teeth to maw my way to victory! Nah I don't fight fair either 
Never have, never will, never lost, still alive, still out of jail 

I was an animal on the streets, now tamed - "*****whipped" some call me. But meh, I hold my own, and do what I have to do. 

Honor is a nice fantasy, but it has never existed.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> =/
> Meh, I like to close up and have nothing but my grip, my head, my elbow, my knees, and my teeth to maw my way to victory! Nah I don't fight fair either
> Never have, never will, never lost, still alive, still out of jail
> 
> ...


Speak for yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh come now, don't judge 
I just came from a different world :rofl:

( I'm kidding - mostly hehehe - and in a good mood, please don't be offended  )


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Torrivien said:


> Absolutely, it's more of an elegance dare than simple combat.
> There's a philosophical beauty to the rules of weapons. The lightness of the weapon makes it that you have to seduce the opponent into losing.
> Never felt so alive.
> My favourite weapon was the foil.
> ...


In fencing as with chess however, the opponent has no idea you are being deceptive if you are good at it. Nobody loses to deception as they never even saw it comming. They lose to their own ego. Biggest downfall. I like what you said about seducing someone to lose. So true. Mostly it is ego but a challenge to it nets a win usually.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> In fencing as with chess however, the opponent has no idea you are being deceptive if you are good at it. Nobody loses to deception as they never even saw it comming. They lose to their own ego. Biggest downfall. I like what you said about seducing someone to lose. So true. Mostly it is ego but a challenge to it nets a win usually.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


True! The more you give in to your ego, the more you'll be blind to expect your opponent's future movements.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

Meant to ask you, what was your weapon of choice ?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Chicks dig dudes who don't follow the "standard" ...
> Different times and somebody who kicks it old school like intelligence, chivalry and not defining alpha as being who has the biggest muscles instead of the biggest brain will rule.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not standard and sexy? Hell yes ...

Stella Angelova Super slow motion - YouTube


Not standard and chick magnets? I think not ...

Lightning Bolt! - YouTube

Not that's there's anything wrong with LARP'ing.

Both of your boys sound like they will be fine men. I'm thinking men are more lucky you bore no daughters


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

That first vid lacked concentration and the knowledge of where the blade was, not good to strike with the blunt edge of a sword, so not much better than baton twirling, where's the retake?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

cloudwithleggs said:


> That first vid lacked concentration and the knowledge of where the blade was, not good to strike with the blunt edge of a sword, so not much better than baton twirling, where's the retake?


I'm sorry ... I was distracted by the abs.

Yes, she does indeed over-reach and strike with the non-lethal side.

Found more information, and action reels ... and it's official, I have a crush.


On the Mansome side ... 

I very much enjoyed the martini episode. Real martini's are made with gin ... not vodka, and yes, you can taste the difference between shaken and stirred.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> My almost 20 year old son knows how to fence. Sabre. We both took classes when he was 14 for fun. I continued as a hobby but broke my ankle doing so last year. He however has continued competitive wise. Tell a woman you know how to fence and not mean stolen goods or putting up chain link? Never seen a kid with more girls on him. Plus he is smart, tall and good looking. Chicks dig dudes who don't follow the "standard". The captain of the football team might have been cool back when being a pompous football player was cool but not anymore. Everyone of those guys will eventually work for my son.
> Different times and somebody who kicks it old school like intelligence, chivalry and not defining alpha as being who has the biggest muscles instead of the biggest brain will rule.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





chillymorn said:


> really every one of those guys will work for your son. talk about pompous. while I agree brains are more important than brawn. being humble and confident is where its at.




While I agree to some extent your post does come off as might pompous too the same thing you look down upon. I guess they don't have smart "Jocks" where you are from? You know the kids that not only are 34-36 ACT, 1500+ SAT, and 4.0gpa smart, but also are good looking and very athletic?

HOPE your son finds huge happiness and life and fulfills all of his dreams!!


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

I fenced a bit - and my sons fence at school - foil mostly, although the boys do some epee and sabre as well.

Although, TBH, I prefer judo - more useful in self defense situations (I rarely carry a blade in public, after all ..) and you can see who's who!

(with a former girlfriend, who also did judo, it can make for some fun tumbles too ...)

But certainly, gaining a level of expertise in a non-standard sport is definitely a good thing for a young man. And a young lady (my daughter does judo too .... all the better to fend off unwanted attention!)


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

And who knew? Apparently these webisodes are an off-shoot of a documentary called 'Mansome' by Morgan Spurlock.

Its available on Netflix. And its quite silly.


----------



## Sennik (Feb 15, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> The captain of the football team might have been cool back when being a pompous football player was cool but not anymore. Everyone of those guys will eventually work for my son.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't be so sure. Even the most talented, smartest people out there can stumble and not reach their full potential. 

Believe me, I understand your pride as a fellow parent but really pompousity is not even remotely limited to playing football. Not even close. 

I played football, both ways, excelled at it. Our coaches were very positive role models and did not stand for the behavior you are talking about. We were expected to be gentlemen at all times, except between the whistles where we gave it all. Was also 4.0 in the classroom and earned a 36 overall and a 36 in science(the max) on my ACT in the late 80's.

I am currently an IT manager.

My eldest son is very much like me. Smart, pretty athletic, but artistically not very talented. His coaches are also excellent role models. Younger two kids are both smart, but significantly better artistically. My younger son just recieved a '1 plus' rating for his very first sixth grade solo ensemble this weekend. It was beautiful. Ironically we just recently transferred him because his last choir/vocal coach was pompous and he was struggling.

Now imagine instead of me supporting him if instead I had dissuaded him from choosing his own path with my jaded experience of pompous, pretentious artsy types in my past.

I make it a point for all three of my kids to understand and support each other in their abilities even if that is not their interest and to not put down each other. IMO well rounded people are better able to adapt to changing conditions, and our world is definitely a'changing.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Its available on Netflix. And its quite silly.


You just said two of my favorite words.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> I'm thinking men are more lucky you bore no daughters


Wahahahahahahaha. Dear Lord, warn a chick before you post that. There are 26 boys in his family and no girls. NONE. Jon is one of 2 boys. Both had two sons. His father is one of 6 boys and every one of them had boys and all those boys had boys. Not a chance I would ever have a girl and the lucky lady who does, that child would be whisked off for a DNA test and spoiled rotten. No chance of that last name dying out. Wait, are you saying that dudes are lucky as in I had no daughter to torment men? I thought you called me "spirited". Where did the love go?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> I'm sorry ... I was distracted by the abs.
> 
> Yes, she does indeed over-reach and strike with the non-lethal side.
> 
> ...


I never understood why James Bond said shaken not stirred. What a weenie drink. If you shake it, the ice breaks up and dilutes the alcohol. Stirred keeps the ice in tact and thus the martini at a respectable level. Pfffft. Worst martini order I have ever heard of. Plus, he never says gin or vodka. I'm pretty sure any man who wants his martini shaken takes vodka. Reminds me of the people who go to a "Mexican" food restaurant and want a margarita out of some Slurpie machine.
BTW, you have the weirdest taste in chicks. To date, I cannot watch Keira Knightley in Bend It Like Beckham and NOT think of you. Jon and my dude friends can't see the appeal. Oh they see it when she looks like a woman but in that movie? You are a weird man. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Deejo said:


> And who knew? Apparently these webisodes are an off-shoot of a documentary called 'Mansome' by Morgan Spurlock.
> 
> Its available on Netflix. And its quite silly.


Coincidentally I saw that last night. Jason Bateman and Will Arnett were freaking hilarious.

As to fencing, I heard Bob Papa, a football and boxing commentator, talk about his son's fencing. He said it is so hard to be supportive of his son when he knows (knew) nothing about the sport. The comment stuck with me as he really tried.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I never understood why James Bond said shaken not stirred. What a weenie drink. If you shake it, the ice breaks up and dilutes the alcohol. Stirred keeps the ice in tact and thus the martini at a respectable level. Pfffft. Worst martini order I have ever heard of. Plus, he never says gin or vodka. I'm pretty sure any man who wants his martini shaken takes vodka. Reminds me of the people who go to a "Mexican" food restaurant and want a margarita out of some Slurpie machine.


They refer to shaking gin with ice, as 'bruising', meaning that gin is a spirit that has a heavy herbal and aromatic aspect, and that adding air to the equation completely changes the flavor profile. I thought it was crap until I actually did a side by side. 

With a gin martini, I like a twist. 

With a vodka c0cktail, I like it dirty. 

Margarita, rocks, salt.



Therealbrighteyes said:


> BTW, you have the weirdest taste in chicks.


Tell me about it ...



Therealbrighteyes said:


> To date, I cannot watch Keira Knightley in Bend It Like Beckham and NOT think of you. Jon and my dude friends can't see the appeal. Oh they see it when she looks like a woman but in that movie? You are a weird man.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well see that's the point ... I am very attracted to a woman that can mix it up on the soccer field, or with a katana ...

and then can still rock an evening gown.

Keira is old news. I'm seriously crushing on Stella Angelova. Accomplished gymnast, choreographer, and stunt coordinator. She's blonde ... but I can let that slide.

Her child could wear a shirt that says: "My mom can kick your dad's ass."

This is the woman that now defines my 'wheelhouse'.

Check this out ... she's even a domestic, super-goddess, and she gets lit on fire. And she looks awesome with Skrillex playing in the background. What's not to love?

Stella Angelova action reel (full version) - YouTube

One of the last women I dated, (I'm flying solo at the moment) could have been a competitive bodybuilder.

Yes ... I have always and will always be attracted to fit athletic women. Tried to step out of that mold for a wonderful woman many months ago. Attraction isn't a choice, and despite her sparkling personality, once the clothes came off, the magic left the building.

Shallow? Not to me. Not any more. It is what it is.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

CharlieParker said:


> Coincidentally I saw that last night. Jason Bateman and Will Arnett were freaking hilarious.


I'm pretty sure I'll be ordering myself some FreshBalls

The thing I found oddest about Spurlock's documentary is that it actually lacked focus. They didn't actually address the POINT of why men care about their image until the end of the program and of course, left it hanging ... we want to look good to attract a suitable mate.

Except maybe for that 'beardsman' dude ...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> They refer to shaking gin with ice, as 'bruising', meaning that gin is a spirit that has a heavy herbal and aromatic aspect, and that adding air to the equation completely changes the flavor profile. I thought it was crap until I actually did a side by side.
> 
> With a gin martini, I like a twist.
> 
> ...


No matter what your taste, you will always rock in my book. I do love that you like strong women, in fact, I admire it deeply. You are also a true gentleman who needs no instruction. 

As for attraction? I agree with you. Nobody will ever be able to convince me or shame me enough to be attracted to something I am not. Deejo, I have seen your picture as have many other lucky women here back in the day. You are a very good looking man but even if I was single and you liked crazy mouthy women, you would not be the man for me. Why? Not tall enough, I think. Growing up with parents where she was taller than him and he hated her for it, she wasn't allowed to wear high heels because it made him feel less manly. Longest legs I have ever seen and she had to wear flat shoes to make him feel important. Jerk. Pretty sure that is where my height thing came from. 
As a tall woman myself, I refuse to wear flats if I don't want to. I have said it before and will say it again for humor "You must be this tall to ride this ride" and it doesn't make me shallow to say so. It makes me honest and I won't apologize for my feelings. Attraction is the very basis of how people partner up. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

hey there's nothing wrong with that - I won't do a man who doesn't have broad shoulders

you know that guy Josh Holloway who everyone was wetting their knickers over when Lost started? Beautiful face and all - then they showed him coming out of the surf and he had an awesome six pack but these sappy shoulders that just dropped off - killed it for me. Totally killed it


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Take a page from the Deejo book. Not my type height wise but boy does he know how to attract women. Want to know why? He's not a **** or a jerk. He is confident and is a made man. He can cook and can be happy in the fact that he doesn't view his male ness in that he beats up other men or tells women get back in the kitchen. He just owns his own.......something VERY few men here know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> hey there's nothing wrong with that - I won't do a man who doesn't have broad shoulders
> 
> you know that guy Josh Holloway who everyone was wetting their knickers over when Lost started? Beautiful face and all - then they showed him coming out of the surf and he had an awesome six pack but these sappy shoulders that just dropped off - killed it for me. Totally killed it


You must like browsing books in the bookstore.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> hey there's nothing wrong with that - I won't do a man who doesn't have broad shoulders
> 
> you know that guy Josh Holloway who everyone was wetting their knickers over when Lost started? Beautiful face and all - then they showed him coming out of the surf and he had an awesome six pack but these sappy shoulders that just dropped off - killed it for me. Totally killed it


You've been fooled by football (American) shoulders. Football players and those who lift weights like them have huge trapezius muscles to support their necks so that they can take repeated bashing about the head and shoulders.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Shrug. Thats OK. Everyone has their soft spot...

_She was a fast machine,
She kept her motor clean,
She was the best damn woman that I ever seen,

She had sightless eyes,
Telling me no lies,
Knockin' me out with those *American thighs*,
_

Shoulders, thighs...trapezoids... whatever works.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

VermisciousKnid said:


> You've been fooled by football (American) shoulders. Football players and those who lift weights like them have huge trapezius muscles to support their necks so that they can take repeated bashing about the head and shoulders.


disagree. big shoulders are an actual item.

I dont have them, im pretty regular, but they do exist.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

anotherguy said:


> disagree. big shoulders are an actual item.
> 
> I dont have them, im pretty regular, but they do exist.


I actually care what those muscles support....the brain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> disagree. big shoulders are an actual item.
> 
> I dont have them, im pretty regular, but they do exist.


Well there's big shoulders and broad shoulders. My point was that some guys actually have broad shoulders but their trapezius muscles are so disproportionately large that they get that slope-shouldered look. These are the guys whose necks are sometimes wider than their heads.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Well there's big shoulders and broad shoulders. My point was that some guys actually have broad shoulders but their trapezius muscles are so disproportionately large that they get that slope-shouldered look. These are the guys whose necks are sometimes wider than their heads.


Gotta love the **** contest here. Bottom line is be happy with what you have and work with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Gotta love the **** contest here. Bottom line is be happy with what you have and work with it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


**** ???? Whatever. I'm not big but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## roomba (Oct 23, 2012)

I just spent 90 minutes watching mansome vids...those are great!! lol


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Running into the ex
http://screen.yahoo.com/mansome-episode-100-running-ex-213023880.html

Useless information. Funny skit. I like the booze ones better.


----------

